# JL Marine now offers a colorful new Power-Pole® shallow water anchor designed and signed by the inve



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

JL Marine now offers a colorful new Power-Pole® shallow water anchor designed and signed by the inventor. 

Introducing the John Oliverio Signature Series 

TAMPA, FL – Over the past decade the Power-Pole shallow water anchor has changed the world of sport fishing by offering the most technologically advanced boat control system ever invented. This year marks the beginning of the next generation of Power-Pole shallow water anchor technology and its causing quite a stir. 

The newly designed John Oliverio Signature Series features an all new light weight design, with faster deployment than ever. The in-line circle pattern creates the most dramatic, lightest design yet and our new SS Pump delivers a faster deployment speed no matter the size of the pole. The Signature Series is also the introduction of our first 4 ft. anchor for extremely shallow boats in addition to our standard 6 and 8 ft poles. It’s also our first introduction of color to the Power-Pole shallow water anchor family. All of these new features make the Signature Series the new symbol of high style in high tech sport fishing, so much so that the inventor himself has put his signature on it. 

The John Oliverio Story 

John Oliverio is the brainpower behind the Power-Pole shallow water anchor. Literally fishing all his life, it took a real angler to design the next generation of boat control technology. With a background in computer science, and mechanical engineering, driven by a passion for fishing and a love of the outdoors, John conceived the Power-Pole concept in 1998 while fishing with this best fishing buddy, Sweet Lady Vidalia, his water-loving yellow Labrador. John had found over the years that he spent so much of his valuable fishing time maneuvering his boat into position to get to the fish that by the time he was ready to cast the fish had moved on, While others had used a straight rod to keep their boats from drifting out of position, John still wanted his hands free to make the cast and the catch. After a few sketches and a Lego® model the first Power-Pole anchor was created. 

Since then John has been Inspired by the craftsmanship and beauty of a fine fly reel and so the John Oliverio Signature Series represents the latest, most sophisticated design and technology that JL Marine Systems has to offer. But over and above all this, John has put his name on this custom series because, in his own words, “It’s what I’d want.” 

Signature Series Features 

Having a Power-Pole shallow water anchor on your boat has become the mark of a true sport fisherman. Now we’re kicking it up a notch in style, form and function. The Signature Series has all the same great features of the Power-Pole Pro Series, plus enhanced features and style that will turn some heads. 

Extreme lightweight design 
Signature Series Pump 
Available in five colors 
Available in three sizes 
Stainless hardware 
Corrosion-proof composite pivot head 
Reliable, smooth, quiet self-lubricating bushings 
Everflex™ composite spike with flex stabilizer 
Noise reducing silicone rubber closure 
Strong, durable aircraft grade aluminum 
Corrosion resistant finish 
Includes neoprene travel glove 
5 year limited warranty 

The Signature Series is a custom order product. For ordering information and a complete list of technical specifications go to www.power-pole.com or call 813-698-9932 
9208 Palm River Road, Suite 303, Tampa, Florida 33619 
813.689.9932 • Fax 813.689.8883 • www.power-pole.com 
©2010 JL Marine Systems. All rights reserved. Power-Pole Shallow Water Anchor U.S. Patent No. 6,041,730


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

$895 BTW


----------

